# advice for negotiating rent decrease



## ella2007 (22 Mar 2009)

I am living in a studio appartment in Drumcondra. I am renting for €650/month and have been living here since Sept. 2007.

Recently two of the flats in the house were put on daft for rent, and to my surprise I noticed that one of the flats (much bigger than mine) was advertised for a lower rent than mine. One could argue that my own flat has more light (I am on the top floor in the house), however it is much smaller than this flat and I don't believe it is fair for me to be paying a higher rent. I also noticed that the second flat put up for rent (and now rented) had its rent reduced by 10% on daft within a few weeks of being advertised.

My question is:
- what is the best way to ask for a rent decrease?
- should I write a letter to my landlord?
- should I mention that I have seen the other flats up for rent at a lesser price, or just stick to the "market facts" (i.e. daft price indexes, etc.)?
- how much decrease can I ask for?
- I have not signed a lease so I believe I can ask for a review of the rent at any time?

I have a good relationship with my landlord.

Many thanks for any advice!


----------



## Robin Banks (23 Mar 2009)

My advice is to seriously look at moving. Find a place you like and bargain hard for the price. Knock at least 10% off the asking. You're under no pressure to move, there is massive oversupply out there so you're in a very strong position to negotiate. 

If your offer on a new place is knocked back, no skin off your nose. If it's accepted then it's decision time. Either give notice in your current place or give your current landlord an opportunity to match it (reduce my rent to x next month or I'm giving notice)

Landlords had no problem jacking up the rent year after year on sitting tenants during the bubble (even as interest rates were falling), citing "supply & demand" and "market conditions". Now the boot is on the other foot and it's time to use it to maximum effect.

Your responsibility to your landord extends to paying your rent on time and looking after the place properly so you get your deposit back. Good relationship me This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language. That's chump talk.


----------



## DeeFox (23 Mar 2009)

Approach you landlord with a definite amount that you want the rent to be reduced to - I would go a little lower than what he is asking for the other two apts in the house.  Have the reasons there should be a reduction to hand.  Also stress the fact that you have been there for a considerable time and have not missed rent or caused any problems.  Say that if he is not willing to consider the reduction that you are prepared to give a months notice. It would take a very short sighted landlord not to agree to a reduction.


----------



## cavalier (24 Mar 2009)

As A landlord myself - Your landlord is not going to offer a rent reduction unasked for.  However if you approach him and are a valued tenant he is much more likely to give you a larger reduction than he would to a new tenant - as you are a proven tenant and he will have no down time on the turnaround.  Remember it's just business and your landlord will probably approach your request philosophically.


----------



## paulpd (24 Mar 2009)

"As A landlord myself - Your landlord is not going to offer a rent reduction unasked for"

I have two places let. I emailed both sets of tenants to tell them to drop the rent by 15% each. They were delighted. It's a struggle for me as I'm now several hundred Euro a month down but I wasn't running the risk of them leaving and having to pay both mortgages myself, aswell as my own house. (Not to mention handing back two deposits). 

A bit of give from everyone is what's required these days.


----------



## Lialus (7 May 2009)

Congrats to paulpd

"I emailed both sets of tenants to tell them to drop the rent by 15% each."

Fair play


----------



## 7seats (7 May 2009)

I rent a 2 bed house out to a very nice Foreign couple.  They called me to say they could get a 3 Bed for the same money in the same estate and would I consider dropping the price. 

I asked them what they considered a fair market price and we agreed on the basis of signing a new 1 year lease 6 months into an existing 1 year lease.

From my point of view, I get a bit of certainty in uncertain times and for the couple, they save10% on their rental costs.......Everyone happy


----------

